# poids d'une photo de 10MP sur ipad??



## yabr (29 Mars 2011)

bonjour
lorsque l'on met les photos sur l'ipad,est ce que celui ci effectue de lui même une compression??
dans la mesure ou mes photos brutes 10 M pixels pèsent 2MO,pensez vous que dans l'ipad elles pèseront autant?
je me pose la question avec mon ipad 16go,je ne voudrai pas le saturer de photos....
j'ai pensé aussi a baisser la resolution de monapppaeil photo à 6MP dans la mesure ou je ne retravaille pas les photos et que je les imprime uniquement en 10X15.....à quoi bon rester en 10MP?
que penser du petit kit photo vendu sur ebay pour l'ipad???
lit il aussi les SD et SHDC???
merci a vous


----------



## pao2 (29 Mars 2011)

Salut, si on mets les photos en utilisant iTunes, celui-ci crée des photos avec une taille correcte pour l'iPad (et pour l'iPhone si besoin ...). Par contre si on utilise l'iPad comme déchargeur de carte avec l'accessoire qui permet de brancher directement la carte SD (ou l'appareil photo), Les photos sont chargées en haute résolution et une photo en basse résolution est crée pour l'affichage. Cela permet de (re)transferer ses photos depuis l'iPad vers son ordinateur sans perte de qualité.


----------



## yabr (29 Mars 2011)

pao2 a dit:


> Salut, si on mets les photos en utilisant iTunes, celui-ci crée des photos avec une taille correcte pour l'iPad (et pour l'iPhone si besoin ...). Par contre si on utilise l'iPad comme déchargeur de carte avec l'accessoire qui permet de brancher directement la carte SD (ou l'appareil photo), Les photos sont chargées en haute résolution et une photo en basse résolution est crée pour l'affichage. Cela permet de (re)transferer ses photos depuis l'iPad vers son ordinateur sans perte de qualité.


merci a toi
si je comprends bien si je me sers de l'adaptateur de carte sd,les photos vont encombrer tres vite la memoire de l'ipad alors que si je passe par itunes il va y avoir une compression??
moi je comptais acheter cet adaptateur pour ne pas à a voir a passer par itunes...du coup je ne sais pas si l'achat est judicieux...


----------



## pao2 (30 Mars 2011)

Sur le site d'Apple c'est marqué que le kit permet de transférer les photos sur l'iPad, puis de retransférer ses photos de l'iPad vers le Mac. Si elles ne conservaient pas leur résolution, ca n'aurait aucun intérêt.

D'après plusieurs site dont ce lien:
http://www.ifigaro.com/materiels/te...o-ipad-apple-apple-ipad-camera-connection-kit

<<<
Les photos importées conservent leur format dorigine (RAW, JPEG, ou les deux) ainsi que leur résolution dorigine. Ce nest que lors dun envoi par e-mail à partir de liPad quelles verront leur résolution réduite à 2048×1536. (néanmoins on peut conserver leur résolution dorigine en les copiant/collant dans un mail).
>>>

C'est donc bien un déchargeur de carte SD, donc le but est aussi  de vider ces cartes mémoires, donc les photos doivent être dans la résolution d'origine. Ca prendra beaucoup de place ...


----------



## yabr (30 Mars 2011)

pao2 a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple c'est marqué que le kit permet de transférer les photos sur l'iPad, puis de retransférer ses photos de l'iPad vers le Mac. Si elles ne conservaient pas leur résolution, ca n'aurait aucun intérêt.
> 
> D'après plusieurs site dont ce lien:
> http://www.ifigaro.com/materiels/te...o-ipad-apple-apple-ipad-camera-connection-kit
> ...


 
bonjour et merci à toi pour ces precisions....
je viens d'acheter ce kit sur ebay 19.90....ça reste quand même sympa...
je prefere mettre mes photos via ce kit plutot que de passer par iphoto et itunes sur mon mac(G4) car iphoto met 3 plombes à s'ouvrir......
Le pense comme je le disais plus haut baisser la resolution de mon numerique,car finalement ça ne me sert a rien de sortir des photos en 10MX,je ne retouche pas mes photos,j'ai horreur de ça!


----------



## pao2 (30 Mars 2011)

Je retouche toutes mes photos  

Au minimum: recadrage, yeux rouge.
Souvent: luminosité contraste ...
De temps en temps: retouche d'objet à supprimer

Et un petit clin d'oeil sur quelques unes de mes galeries:
http://web.me.com/pa.oberson


----------

